# I figured out one problem!



## Bearsdad (May 24, 2016)

I have not posted a lot, mainly as I could not seem to get past the "tolerance" level of even having their cage door open. Mac and Cheese would go to the furthest corner and just stare at me. I have it figured out I think. My name is Bearsdad as I live with a Miniature Schnauzer who is my oldest best friend. A really great companion, BUT... Yesterday I took a nap and as I woke up I caught Bear putting his feet up on the table top the cage is on. He of course sort of bounds up, but not in a mean way, just a dumb dog way. The budgies were really excited for the balance of the day. I have been looking for a table that is taller than what I am using with no luck so I guess I will get the lumber and start building something. When I go to Florida I have to buy a new cage and it will come with stand and be too tall for Bear to do his thing any more. Hopefully this will get the boys calmed down! Just think I have had the boys almost 3 months now and just caught Bear doing this, yes I did scold him but I can't blame him for wanting to check the boys out, or maybe he has learned that it makes them fly around and it is fun to watch?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome back to the forums! 

Whether Bear thinks it's funny or entertaining to try to reach into the cage and see the budgies fly due to the scare, as you know for overall safety and health reasons, it's best to not encourage this type of behaviour and to make the necessary arrangements to prevent this from happening. 
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/329945-cats-dogs-predators-birds-prey.html

Your budgies need to be on a dog free room, especially when no one is in the house to supervise the pets.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

You can use any safe table to house your budgies cage. Definitely keep an eye on your dog, they are doing what is natural to them.
It is up to you to be the vigilant one and make sure they are all safe.:blue throat:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Your dog, Bear shouldn't be in the room when the birds cage is open. And if you think he is acting this way to see them fly around in fear, then I would suggest moving them to another room where it's safe for the birds. 
It is not surprising they don't want to come out of their cage with the dog waiting for them like this- I'd be terrified too! 

I would move the cage into a different room or if you can't do that, during out of cage time, Bear should be shut in a room where he can't get to the birds. 
It would also be best for you to be awake if the birds cage is open so that if they need any help, you are aware of where they are and what they are doing.


----------

